# Stopover near Goodwood



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Please can anyone help with a suggestion. Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

when do you want to do a stop? And are you looking for a wild spot or just a site?


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

The night of the 17th july; either a campsite or wildcamping.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi
great wild camp site opposite the rear of the racing stands in the car park with the narrow enterance. 

very quite at night with views over the downs , also further down the road towards petworth end parking in the woods.

tramp


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Caravan Club Site, Goodwood Racecourse, Singleton, Chichester, PO18 0PX Tel: 01243 774486 Fax:
Wrong info sorry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I don't think it's CC mavis? Owned & run by the estate, surely?

Try this in the triangle on the singleton road just over the hill

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=UTF8&ll=50.894913,-0.750589&spn=0.023062,0.084543&z=14

not sure if that's working properly to highlight the location - google maps is playing up on my laptop!
or go along Selhurst Park Rd and try at the junction of the Chichester - Petworh road - a large open area tucked away. (I think that also mentioned by Tramp!)

CCC have a site at Graffham over the hill - about 10 mile away, or Slindon to the East about 6 miles. There are also a few wild opportunities around Graffham.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I don't think it's CC mavis? Owned & run by the estate, surely?
> 
> Try this in the triangle on the singleton road just over the hill
> 
> ...


Has it changed hands since 2005 then as I have it listed
http://www.mccoy-camping.co.uk/southeast/listingssssxwst.htm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi yes it has changed hands back to the estate sorry
Goodwood Caravan Site

Goodwood Racecourse Goodwood, Chichester, Sussex, PO18 0PS
Tel: 01243 755033 Fax: 01243 755025
E-mail: [email protected]

Toilets, showers, public telephone, play area.

Price: POA
Pitches for: Tents & Touring Vans


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Blimey Mavis, that's old, nothing at Fontwell park now, either!

I can't find a web contact for the campsite...


----------



## cello297 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you to all who made suggestions; I will go away and do some research!


----------

